# Kernel upgrade from 2.6.33 to 2.6.34 bringing up issues

## LD

I'm having problems getting a kernel upgraded.

I'm going to 2.6.34, used a default kernel config at first, and have been modifying it for my needs. now the issues right now is that alsa doesn't seem to function, it can't find the sound card for alsaconf or anything like mplayer or xine, but amarok works fine.

Logging into kdm gets past user name and to splash screen and then once the hdd icon fades in locks up.

I've tried a few things, but I still don't know what to do.

.config http://paste.pocoo.org/show/218325/

----------

## shazeal

Why not just use your 2.6.33 config and use 'make oldconfig'? I didnt notice any major config changes that would cause problems. Its possible you have left out something you had enabled in 2.6.33 I guess?

----------

## LD

That's a given. I used genkenrnel on 33. I wanted 34 to be much smaller.

----------

## depontius

I see a lot of criticism laid at the feet of genkernel.  I use genkernel as syntactic sugar to automate the build process - one-stop shopping.  I then manage the kernel configs myself.  Each new kernel source, I grab the last working config as a starting point, make changes necessitated by the new kernel or whims of the day, save that config, and rebuild.  My /usr/src is littered with files like "20100317.config", and every now and then one has ".bad" appended.

What I'd like to see someday is something that uses lspci, lsusb, scans my disk, and generates a starting .config for me.  If I ever get time, I'll start working on it, myself.

Incidentally, I've got 2.6.34-gentoo running on 2 systems, then see that they've masked it because of some build problems.  I guess if it built, it's OK.  Hint... stock openafs won't work with 2.6.34 - I'm using a private ebuild for openafs-1.5.74, and you need lirc-0.8.7_pre1.  One system is working with nouveau, and one with radeon.  I haven't tried nvidia-drivers yet.

I was beginning to get annoyed that recent kernels break so much, then thought again and realized that I am running unstable kernels.  Stable kernels are back at gentoo-sources-2.6.32-r7 or so, and at that point everything works together.  But it does seem to me that things inside the kernel have been breaking out-of-kernel stuff like openafs and lirc more, of late.

----------

## toralf

use oldconfig and take a look at /usr/src/linux-2.6.34/scripts/kconfig/streamline_config.pl

----------

## Yamakuzure

```
CONFIG_SND_PCSP=y

CONFIG_SND_DUMMY=y
```

You should deactivate both.

----------

## LD

 *Yamakuzure wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> CONFIG_SND_PCSP=y
> 
> ...

 

Did as you said and deactivated those, still not getting anything from alsaconf for the sound card for some reason.

----------

## LD

still not getting what needs to be working working. System is still crashing when I start kde and login. is there any other place aside from the kernel that coulod be causing my issues?

----------

## LD

Okay, so apparently deleting .ICEauthority and .Xauthority in my user home folder allows me to log in.

Now Dbus won't start...

 :Mad: 

edit: disreguard... dbus is now working... and the system is no longer logging in and I'm back to step 1.

----------

## LD

Still unable to log in to kde, consolekit being diabled will allow it, but it's pulled in by policykit which is needed by many kde 4.4.3 programs. Kernel is rebuilt but I still can't log in to kde, can't do XSESSION=KDE-4 startx can't log in failsfae and type kdestart.

Need help.

----------

## tuam

 *depontius wrote:*   

> What I'd like to see someday is something that uses lspci, lsusb, scans my disk, and generates a starting .config for me.  If I ever get time, I'll start working on it, myself.

 

Is "make localmodconfig" close enough to that?

FF,

Daniel

----------

## depontius

 *tuam wrote:*   

>  *depontius wrote:*   What I'd like to see someday is something that uses lspci, lsusb, scans my disk, and generates a starting .config for me.  If I ever get time, I'll start working on it, myself. 
> 
> Is "make localmodconfig" close enough to that?

 

Never heard of it.  Does it then start building the kernel, or does it simply dump a .config, which I can then start editing?

----------

## tuam

It creates a .config, and it's quite new: http://lwn.net/Articles/347611/

FF,

Daniel

----------

## depontius

 *tuam wrote:*   

> It creates a .config, and it's quite new: http://lwn.net/Articles/347611/

 

I'll have to give that a shot, it sounds interesting.  Thanks for the info.

----------

## Shining Arcanine

Have you tried following instructions from kernel-seeds.org:

http://www.kernel-seeds.org/

----------

